# Large Play Gym



## Abby (Jul 30, 2010)

Hello, I'm looking for a large play gym for SMALL birds, like my budgies and cockatiel. I have one play gym, but it looks boring even to me.











It's just really simple, not to mention it keeps breaking and it's all unbalanced and wobbly. I would like something more complex and big, except it has to be for small birds, not big birds. I'm having trouble finding any, I just keep seeing the same ones over and over. I'm not really into making my own right now (although I'll probably do that sometime) so I would like to order one off the internet. Can somebody help me? Does anybody have any good suggestions? Links would be great.
Here are basically all my requirements:
-Must be for small birds such as budgies and cockatiels
-Must be $80 or less (although I would still like you to suggest me ones that are over $80 if you think they are really good and completely worth it)
-Must be very large

Thanks in advance!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have http://www.24parrot.com/showimage.a...s/large/37850.jpg&title=Birdie Basketball Gym and my birds love it


----------



## Abby (Jul 30, 2010)

I've seen that before, although I didn't think it would really work. I can't really tell, how big is it? (In measurements)


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Here is some pics of it


----------



## Abby (Jul 30, 2010)

It's a bit larger than I thought it was. I'll look into that. Thanks  It's not wooden is it? I'd kind of like wooden.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

No its plastic


----------



## Abby (Jul 30, 2010)

That's what I thought. Ok, thanks.


----------



## birdluv (Jul 31, 2007)

lperry82 said:


> I have http://www.24parrot.com/showimage.asp?image=images/products//images/products/large/37850.jpg&title=Birdie%20Basketball%20Gym and my birds love it


Did you order it online? 
I want to find one for my birdies


----------



## Abby (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm sure if you put it in the search box on Google, you'll find it. While I have been browsing through sites, I've seen it before.


----------



## Abby (Jul 30, 2010)

Um...did I really put this under Pictures? I meant to put this under housing, sorry guys!


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

My birds have this one, and they love it. 







http://www.birdgymsrus.com


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

birdluv said:


> Did you order it online?
> I want to find one for my birdies


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Birdie-Basket...plies_Birds&hash=item5d2a53e828#ht_1529wt_905

http://www.amazon.com/Birdie-Basket...ie=UTF8&s=miscellaneous&qid=1293448688&sr=8-1

I got mine at a little pet shop near me and its the best thing i got them


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

You could make one? I want to make one of my own out of natural branches and toys. I think there's a sticky thread somewhere for DIY gyms.


----------

